# Cheap Tamron Lens + Cheap Extension Tubes



## DurocShark (Jan 26, 2011)

Having fun with a $70 Tamron 28-80 on the end of a $15 set of uncoupled extension tubes. (I know, I made the @#$%%^ finish too thick. This just became a beater fountain pen. The nib is surprisingly good after some minor tuning.)

The pen is inside a Magic Silo with a radio triggered generic hotshoe strobe on one side, and an optically triggered slave on the other.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 27, 2011)

The first image the DOF is a little thin. The second is excellent. I haven't tried my extension tubes, yet. Nothing wrong with Tameron Lenses. I just wish I could buy good cheap lenses for my Pentax.


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 27, 2011)

The extension lens is going to severely limit the DOF...probably moreso than a macro lens would.


----------



## DurocShark (Jan 27, 2011)

They certainly will. I have a true macro on the way as well. But there's something about the manual process of using these tubes that's appealing.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jan 27, 2011)

toolcrazy said:


> The first image the DOF is a little thin.



I disagree. I think the narrow DOF helps bring attention to the cap end detail. I may have centered it more on the top than the side, but that's a judgment call, you've brought out the side detail very nicely. I'm quite a fan of shallow depth of field for this sort of directed attention...

The shots look great, I haven't used a set of extension tubes in a long time (have access to a 60mm and 105mm macros capable of 1:1 mag, so I have little need) but somewhere around here in a box, I've got and old set of bellows extensions for Nikon that I used to use regularly, and what a blast those things are.... Have fun and keep up the great work, both shots are fantastic!!


----------



## DurocShark (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks.

I'm still waiting to find a set of bellows at the same time I have some money to pay for 'em. I used them a lot on my Minolta gear and loved them.

I'm playing with a 200 f4 lens on the tubes. Talk about working distance!

I also have a 55 Micro with the matching PK-5 I picked up for $40. Looks brand new. Too bad it's non-Ai so won't mount directly to my D80 (yet). The mounts from the tubes act as a small extension and adapter so I can use it until I can find a Ai kit for the PK-5.


----------



## DurocShark (Jan 28, 2011)

Different lens, different pen, different background.  I used the darn near like new 55mm Nikon Micro that just arrived. Got the nib stamping sharper. Still handheld though. Not enough room in here to set up the tripod AND the light stands. Tomorrow I'll kick the family out of the house and set up in the living room.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice work on the nib photo, that is my favorite.  If only I could photo as well.


----------

